# x11vnc problems

## godsmack420

x11vnc just quit working all of a sudden.  Now when I click on the icon on desktop to start it actually runs to the main screen where I pick port an stuff but then no matter what I hit it just keeps looping to that screen instead of going to next screen to actually start it.  Is there any kind of log file to tell me what it's doing?  I haven't been able to find one.

----------

## Sadako

Try starting it from the command line?

----------

## godsmack420

I tried starting it from the command line and it keeps doing some looping thing.  Here is the output:

```
randy ~ # x11vnc

 --- x11vnc loop: 1 ---

 --- x11vnc loop: waiting for: 16242

11/09/2009 16:35:51 setting '-rfbversion 3.6' for -chatwindow.

 --- x11vnc loop: sleeping 2000 ms ---

 --- x11vnc loop: 2 ---

 --- x11vnc loop: waiting for: 16243

11/09/2009 16:35:58 setting '-rfbversion 3.6' for -chatwindow.

 --- x11vnc loop: sleeping 2000 ms ---

 --- x11vnc loop: 3 ---

 --- x11vnc loop: waiting for: 16244

11/09/2009 16:36:04 setting '-rfbversion 3.6' for -chatwindow.

```

Keeps looping like that as long as I'll let it.

----------

## elf32

 *godsmack420 wrote:*   

> I tried starting it from the command line and it keeps doing some looping thing.  Here is the output:
> 
> ```
> randy ~ # x11vnc
> 
> ...

 

This looks like a bug where your ~/.x11vncrc file was accidentally created and had every option enabled.

If you have such a file, move it aside:

```
mv ~/.x11vncrc ~/.x11vncrc.old
```

 and try again.

----------

## godsmack420

Thanks removing the .x11vncrc file worked great.

----------

## elf32

 *godsmack420 wrote:*   

> Thanks removing the .x11vncrc file worked great.

 Good.  What version of x11vnc are you using?  This problem was supposedly fixed at some point.

----------

